# Shower receptor question - (educate the carpenter, please) Kohler Archer or others(s)



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm working up a bid for a bathroom remodel where we will convert an adjacent closet into a shower (it's a 48 x 52 in. closet :thumbsup. I'm planning to suggest a 48 x 36 shower receptor insert with tile walls. The only thing is that I'm unfamiliar with shower receptors (I'm using the local plumbing supplier's catalog).

The Kohler Archer looks like a good fit for the customer's pricerange. Anyone used this / have thoughts on this model (or other receptors)?

I.e. does it squeak / how do you keep it from squeaking... etc. Anything I should know before I proceed?

I'll be talking to a local plumber (sub) about this as well, but thought I'd educate myself before we talk.

TIA


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Kohler receptors are good quality if the customer will settle for acrylic, some people think they look cheap. If you set it in a bed of mortar or something similar, I have always used structolite, it will keep it from flexing, which is what causes the receptors to make noise.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looking cheap is a concern - which is why I thought of going with a good name like Kohler. Are there better ones that don't look as cheap?

Or would you recommend going with something other than acrylic?

... also, is setting it in mortar something I could ask the plumber to do - or is he going to give me that cross-eyed-squinty look?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Swanstone makes a really good receptor but make sure it is an SS & not the acrylic model. Set it in 1" or so of mortar and your good to go..............



PS I meant to say mortar & not concrete !


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Panzer5 said:


> ... also, is setting it in mortar something I could ask the plumber to do - or is he going to give me that cross-eyed-squinty look?


He shouldn't. The plumbers always do the mortar in my area. Mine also handles the concrete repairs when putting in basement toilets, etc. unless I can combine it with another task.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Panzer5 said:


> Looking cheap is a concern - which is why I thought of going with a good name like Kohler. Are there better ones that don't look as cheap?
> 
> Or would you recommend going with something other than acrylic?
> 
> ... also, is setting it in mortar something I could ask the plumber to do - or is he going to give me that cross-eyed-squinty look?


The last shower I did was 6 foot by 9 foot with two drains, the base was custom poured with a lead pan (the pan took me two days to make on site) and finished in slate, with slate walls.

I would question any plumber that does not set receptors or tubs, including cast iron, in some sort of mortar base, that base will help keep the tub or shower level twenty years later when the rest of the house has settled a bit. If your plumber tries to set it in concrete fire him on the spot and get a new one, the aggregate in concrete can and will eventually crack a fiberglass receptor.

Terazzo is an upgrade over acrylic, but the colors are very limited and the end look is not something a lot of people will be happy with, the same can be said for Swanstone, Corian, and other man made options.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you guys recommend I (or the plumber) install a waterproof membrane before we set the mortar bed / install the receptor? 

I want to be sure I'm giving him the correct specifications before I start. I know you're supposed to install a waterproof membrane like this before you put in a tile shower - but don't know if this is overkill with a receptor...

TIA

(and thanks for the answers/ suggestions thus far!)


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Panzer5 said:


> Do you guys recommend I (or the plumber) install a waterproof membrane before we set the mortar bed / install the receptor?
> 
> I want to be sure I'm giving him the correct specifications before I start. I know you're supposed to install a waterproof membrane like this before you put in a tile shower - but don't know if this is overkill with a receptor...
> 
> ...


You don't need all that with a receptor.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

are you putting one piece walls down to the receptor or tile walls? I second the swanstone. I have installed a few in the last year and the people love how thick the wall material is, easier to clean than acrylic and less maintenance and cost than real tile.
they aren't cheap, but a lot better than the flimsy fiberglass walls.

definitely set it in structolite. i've never heard of a cast iron tub, if supported correctly on the subfloor and ledger, needing structolite underneath it. any other tub, yes.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the responses!

@ ApgarNJ: Tile walls. I may think about the swanstone for a future job, but this one is pretty much set.


----------



## Panzer5 (Oct 21, 2008)

Another question:

I'm suggesting the Grohe (GroheAmerica) RainShower handheld 27 085 (6 ¼ inch face), in chrome

Is there any reason to go with Grohe's $150 balance valve over say one that looks almost identical from HD like this one from American Standard? ($90)


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Panzer5 said:


> Another question:
> 
> I'm suggesting the Grohe (GroheAmerica) RainShower handheld 27 085 (6 ¼ inch face), in chrome
> 
> Is there any reason to go with Grohe's $150 balance valve over say one that looks almost identical from HD like this one from American Standard? ($90)


To answer your receptor question, I think acrylic looks kinda cheap. Know anyone who uses the Schluter or Wedi system for doing tiled showers? That is the way I would go. 

As for your faucet question, Grohe makes the best, IMO, and worth the extra bit of $$


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Panzer5 said:


> Another question:
> 
> I'm suggesting the Grohe (GroheAmerica) RainShower handheld 27 085 (6 ¼ inch face), in chrome
> 
> Is there any reason to go with Grohe's $150 balance valve over say one that looks almost identical from HD like this one from American Standard? ($90)


I would recommend Dornbracht or Jado, but Grohe makes a fine product, I would stay away from anything sold at Home Despair.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

there is nothing wrong in imo to have a one piece base with tiled walls. many people I meet, never want the maintenance required and extra cleaning for a fully tiled shower. the floor/wall joint gets nasty looking because people really don't maintain them, they just shower and get out.
i think it looks better to have it all tiled but not all jobs can be done that way, either because of budget or personal choice.


----------



## robman1961 (Apr 11, 2010)

swanstone,pumber should be installing base.use non-shkinking grout under base ,make it nice and solid.


----------

